# What's the best deleted text retrieval software for a galaxy S4 mini?



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello. The title says it all! Any hints and tips welcome for what to do and how to do it. I just need the best software if possible, if there are any that better than others etc?
Thanks


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

If you need background please ask. My old posts are very old and very rambling so don't judge on those if you're bothered about looking. This is not the same issue in any way, but it is the same man. And he has been looking into software also and sending me links to prove his worth. If he's bluffing I'm yet to find out, and hoping to be proved that he's being honest.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't tried it myself (at least not for Android, though I may in the near future just to acquaint myself w/ it), but Wondershare does make a version of their "Dr. Fone" app for phones w/ the Android OS.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Remains said:


> If you need background please ask. My old posts are very old and very rambling so don't judge on those if you're bothered about looking. This is not the same issue in any way, but it is the same man. And he has been looking into software also and sending me links to prove his worth. If he's bluffing I'm yet to find out, and hoping to be proved that he's being honest.


If he is aware of such programs, he's likely aware that one can prep the phone to scrub the old deleted texts. The older the delete, the less likely it is to be recovered because new data overwrites it. 

Were I you I would install TeenSafe but tell him you are using Wondershare. Wondershare only shows existing and recently deleted messages and does so only when the phone is plugged by USB to a PC. Once you disconnect from the PC, you will get no more information until you connect it again.

However if you covertly install TeenSafe (teensafe dot com) on the phone, you will be able to see current and deleted calls, texts, photos, facebook usage. But the bonus is you will never need his phone again as you will be able to access his usage by logging into the TeenSafe website that will communicate with the device via the installed app.

his behavior - here, let-me-delete-all-these-messages-but-you are-free-to-verify-my-honesty-with-these-convenient-apps shouldn't fool you.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

john1068 said:


> If he is aware of such programs, he's likely aware that one can prep the phone to scrub the old deleted texts. The older the delete, the less likely it is to be recovered because new data overwrites it.
> 
> Were I you I would install TeenSafe but tell him you are using Wondershare. Wondershare only shows existing and recently deleted messages and does so only when the phone is plugged by USB to a PC. Once you disconnect from the PC, you will get no more information until you connect it again.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The delete isn't too old, and I don't need current though am considering it. 

And I think he's happy to have a go at retrieving because he's told me the worst of it...He seems to have anyway. Obviously, if we get back together, he isn't going to leave a load of dirty texts on for me to see. I just wanna see the final text to see if he's being truthful on turning her down. I'd also like to see if they saw each other or not while we were split. This is the sl*t he cheated on me with when we were together. If they saw each other that puts another hue on it


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Does a phone have to be rooted to retrieve texts?


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Remains said:


> Does a phone have to be rooted to retrieve texts?


No, no rooting is necessary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

john1068 said:


> No, no rooting is necessary
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Because what we have looked at, it seems you have to have it rooted. Can you recommend any programs? We tried Wondershare but it won't download on my computer. I don't know why. And so we tried something else and it said it had to be rooted. So he tried to root it buy the software was incompatible. Then it was just too late so we gave up for another day. Which is this evening.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rooting is a specific cracking of the OS to unlock features that either the carrier or manufacturer did not want to have accessed. With Wonder share you have to go through some steps to allow the transfer of data, but it is not "rooting". Once you are done Downloading it's ad though yiu were never in the device.

There is no really good and easy way to get at the data on Android. You need time, physical access to the device. Teensafe is very good bit you have to install a background - running app for it to upload data to the TeenSafe website (on demand, not real time). And while it has no app that is visible on any of the pages of apps, if ever they look at "running apps" it will self-identify, and inform them what device services the app uses. I never look at this on my Android, so it's not likely to be discovered, but it could happen.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: What's the best deleted text retrieval software for a galaxy S4 mini?*



Remains said:


> Really? Because what we have looked at, it seems you have to have it rooted. Can you recommend any programs? We tried Wondershare but it won't download on my computer. I don't know why. And so we tried something else and it said it had to be rooted. So he tried to root it buy the software was incompatible. Then it was just too late so we gave up for another day. Which is this evening.





john1068 said:


> Rooting is a specific cracking of the OS to unlock features that either the carrier or manufacturer did not want to have accessed. With Wonder share you have to go through some steps to allow the transfer of data, but it is not "rooting". Once you are done Downloading it's as though you were never in the device.
> 
> There is no really good and easy way to get at the data on Android. You need time, physical access to the device. Teensafe is very good but you have to install a background - running app for it to upload data to the TeenSafe website (on demand, not real time).
> 
> And while it has no app that is visible on any of the pages of apps, if ever they look at "running apps" it will self-identify, and inform them what device services the app uses. I never look at this on my Android, so it's not likely to be discovered, but it could happen.


----------

